# Jenson USA is hiring - apply now.



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Jenson USA is growing and we have some great career opportunities for cycling enthusiasts! If cycling is your passion there is a place for you here. 


WHY WORK AT JENSON USA? 
•	exciting and fun work environment - why not get paid to do what you love? 
•	competitive compensation with medical, dental, and 401(k) available 
•	bicycle commuter friendly 
•	Tight-knit group of cyclists - join us for a 24 hour race, weekend trip, or night ride when work is done!

CUSTOMER SUPPORT

This position interacts closely with our customers in our Ontario, California bike shop and also via our call center (telephone and email). You will assist customers in placing or modifying orders, choosing appropriate components, handling returns and exchanges, etc. Individuals being considered must have the following qualifications:
•	Extensive knowledge of bicycle components and compatibility 
•	Excellent communication skills (telephone, email) with attention to detail 
•	Computer literate and familiar with Office-type applications (email, web browser, word processor) 
•	successful applicants will possess a high-level of excitement about cycling and the ability to share it with our customers 
•	Full and part-time positions are available 
•	Position is located at the headquarters office in Ontario, California, USA. 

MERCHANDISER

This position will assist our marketing department in developing written copy for our website and printed material.
•	Extensive knowledge of bicycle gear and compatibility an absolute must 
•	High level of computer literacy and written communication skills 
•	If you can make your enthusiasm for cycling shine through in your writing, this may be the job for you! 
•	This is a full-time position is located at the headquarters office in Ontario, California, USA. 


PHOTO ASSISTANT

We're seeking a photo clerk to assist our art director with product photography. This is an entry-level position with flexible hours located at our Ontario, California office.
•	Hours flexible (10-20 hrs per week to start, with the possibility to grow into a full-time position as your time and our needs allow) 
•	Cycling knowledge is not a requirement, but would be helpful and allow you to grow into a full-time employee 
•	Requires at least a basic knowledge in Photoshop or equivalent image editor 
•	Experience with Canon/Nikon Digital SLRs a plus, but someone with a firm grasp on a film SLR who understands exposure through f-stops, shutterspeed, ISO, etc. could be trained 
•	This is an ideal position for a college student or part-timer with an eye on a future career in the cycling industry

To apply or for more information, email or fax your resume to our headquarters. We look forward to meeting you! 

Email: [email protected]
Fax: (909) 947-3444


----------

